# Pygmy goat pregnant?



## goatkeeper2015 (Feb 10, 2015)

A couple weeks ago I bought 2 7 month old pygmy goats a buck and a doe. They were raised together. I was told that the buck wasn't sexually mature yet, which now I know is total crap. The doe is quite round and bigger than the buck again I was told it was because he was a twin and she was a single born kid. I am thinking she is pregnant and at least 2 months along. I was checking her over today and feeling her bag and teats Does a never been bred 7 month old doe even have a bag? Because her bag fills my had and I have pretty big hands for a woman and her treats are as big as my thumbs. Is this normal for a pygmy that is this young and never been pregnant. Any help would be appreciated I need to know what I'm dealing with.


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

IT IS VERY POSSIBLE! Be prepared, they could breed as young as 3 months old! We had a 7 month old get bred by accident and she kidded at 11 months old... Never do that on purpose. Have a vets phone number on hand in case of an emergency. Bucks and does should be separated at 12 weeks old at the latest. It may still be possible for her to abort using Lute if you would like to go that route... I would talk to your vet.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

More than likely she is pregnant. Were you planning to use the buck or will he be her wether friend?


----------



## goatkeeper2015 (Feb 10, 2015)

I wasn't completely sure their previous owner said that the buck's mother is the dog's grandmother. So I thought goats were like cats you don't inbreed. So I researched it and found out it was called linebreeding. So maybe..... It's a little late now.


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

We've had a friend castrate a yearling buck before... It can be done no matter how old they are.


----------



## shella677 (Mar 2, 2015)

I just wanted to add that I just had an accidental breeding. My pygmys are only 4 months and the doe was bred! I feel like an irresponsible animal owner, but I did what needed to be done and she was given Estromate. Vet said this was the earliest he had ever seen a goat bred. My vet also castrates at a yr old, but it's surgically, which of course is more expensive. good luck to you!


----------

